# Exterior Overspray



## Paint and Hammer

I'm trying not to learn about overspray through a bad experience.

We've all heard urban legends and everybody likes to tell 'stories' of over spraying all the cars on the block. 

What's the reality of over spray of latex/acrylics outdoors. Do you have a gauge of 'too windy'. How far (without wind) do you feel it can carry? Any other advise on this?


----------



## Steve Richards

check your insurance policy

The higher up you spray, the further the fog will travel
If it's possible for ext. overspray to just fall strait to the ground, I've never seen it.

WD40 takes overspray off cars even better than alcohol


----------



## TJ Paint

I wanted to spray some garage doors today but it was pretty windy, weather website said 20-30mph. 

I probably could but I just feel uneasy about it.

This is the windiest state of the union. Good for windmills, bad for spraying. 

Also, besides overspray, if it's windy, it makes backbrushing or rolling difficult as well.


----------



## TJ Paint

Thanks Steve, you gave me my 1300th thanks.

I feel like it's a milestone. Boy, have I tricked alot of people with my posts...


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Don't spray in the wind. I had a few of these. One I was spraying oil base on some water cooler fans for a farmer. My supervisor was a old timer that had never sprayed. I told him, it was to windy and the parking lot was full of cars. "No, spray it" I then called the owner and told him the same thing, of course he backed up his man. A week later the owner came to me, "we got over spray on 25 cars" awkward. 

don't spray in wind.


----------



## TJ Paint

ewingpainting.net said:


> Don't spray in the wind. I had a few of these. One I was spraying oil base on some water cooler fans for a farmer. My supervisor was a old timer that had never sprayed. I told him, it was to windy and the parking lot was full of cars. "No, spray it" I then called the owner and told him the same thing, of course he backed up his man. A week later the owner came to me, "we got over spray on 25 cars" awkward.
> 
> don't spray in wind.


Oil takes a long ass time to dry compared to acrylics though.


----------



## premierpainter

We oversprayed a Mercedes S 550 last year. Had it detail for $120 and got it off. The car was across the parking lot about 500 feet away. Paint does travel.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

TJ Paint said:


> Oil takes a long ass time to dry compared to acrylics though.


Yes TJ that's the prob, acrylic over spay would powder up oppose to a oil. If it would have been acrylic that day, it would have just been spray dust. Instead it the cars had to be buffed out. 

Oil is also lighter and can drift further than acrylic. That can suck, being oil is also slow drying. The cars that got hit were at least 60 yards away.


----------



## TJ Paint

I discussed overpray coverage with my agent a few months ago. He told me a story of a guy who had overspray coverage on his plan. This guy got several cars oversprayed with epoxy. He said epoxy doesn't buff out good. Anyways, his provider covered the claim and then dropped him. Nobody would cover this guy after that. Sounds like he went out of business.

Moral of the story:

-You might be covered right now, but if you do something stupid you might find that you can't get insurance coverage. Seems kinda ****ty.

-Don't spray epoxy around cars.

-I've decided I will brush and roll the garage doors tomorrow. I will put xim extender in my paint so there's more open time. The doors will look good. It will take approximately the same amount of time as it would spraying since I won't have to mask or clean up my sprayer.


----------



## straight_lines

#1 Rule when spraying outside. Wind is not your friend.


----------



## Steve Richards

TJ Paint said:


> Thanks Steve, you gave me my 1300th thanks.


And the other day you gave me my 1000th post.

I gave daArch my 500th thanks.

I thought about trying to give that to you too, but that seemed kinda gay.

(not that I don't think you're a fine looking young man)


----------



## TJ Paint

Steve Richards said:


> And the other day you gave me my 1000th post.
> 
> I gave daArch my 500th thanks.
> 
> I thought about trying to give that to you too, but that seemed kinda gay.
> 
> (not that I don't think you're a fine looking young man)


it's ok, you gave me a great signature line.


----------



## Steve Richards

TJ Paint said:


> it's ok, you gave me a great signature line.


----------



## TJ Paint

I see how it is, you took away a "milestone thanks". Is this some kind of symbolic protest Steve?


----------



## Steve Richards

No symbolism...

_The Richards giveth and the Richards taketh away_

Don't worry, I'm sure someone will give you another thanks

someday


----------



## Steve Richards

1299 eh?

:no:


----------



## TJ Paint

Steve Richards said:


> No symbolism...
> 
> _The Richards giveth and the Richards taketh away_
> 
> Don't worry, I'm sure someone will give you another thanks
> 
> someday


But you've been a major supplier lately. I sure would like to maintain a solid relationship, if we can. What can I do to salvage this? How can we move forward? Help me help you.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Thanks guys, those were the items I was thinking about....minus a title "Exterior Overspray" and ending with "Gay" comments....not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Steve Richards

There

I gave it back, ya bastard

Now I'm getting the hell outta here before P&H sees what happened to his GD thread.


----------



## Steve Richards

Too late again, dammit!

Sorry P&H

*pointing at TJ*


----------



## In Demand

Clay bar will take off overspray or a paint splatter on a car, I wouldnt want to do a whole car with it, but it is good for minor mistakes


----------



## CK_68847

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm trying not to learn about overspray through a bad experience.
> 
> We've all heard urban legends and everybody likes to tell 'stories' of over spraying all the cars on the block.
> 
> What's the reality of over spray of latex/acrylics outdoors. Do you have a gauge of 'too windy'. How far (without wind) do you feel it can carry? Any other advise on this?


We had two tards spray 80 foot high over a hosiptal parking lost when they should have just rolled the steel. There was 34,000 dollars of overspray damage on cars. Thank god for insurance.


----------



## DeanV

It is stuff like that that reinforces my decision not to spray exteriors. I have only sprayed 1 exterior (and only the dark brown soffits since was going from dark brown to light beige). Great coverage, saved time because brushing would have been a 3 coater and rolling that style soffit would not work (standard aluminum soffit with the joints every 6" or so). But, even with a fine finish tip and pressure around half way on a smaller airless, too much overspray for my liking. 

Oddly, my insurance agent said overspray is covered (no special rider) but roller spatter or drips from hand application are not covered. I am sure if I had an overspray claim, I would find out my agent was possibly mistaken and there is no coverage. It sounds like the drips and spatter they consider a poor workmanship issue and the overspray something else. Not sure why the difference.


----------

